
GPU Patent battle in the works, while Apple gradually cuts ties with Imagination - Aissen
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/3/15158982/apple-iphone-gpu-imagination-powervr/?
======
Aissen
For anyone who has been following this, it has been _a long time_ in the
making: [http://www.realworldtech.com/apple-custom-
gpu/](http://www.realworldtech.com/apple-custom-gpu/)

And Apple has been recruiting GPU designers for at least 5 years.

